# Dinorwic slate quarry (Underground bits) - August 2016



## Newage (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi All

Day 2 of our 4 day epic north wales trip.

I know this place has been done too death but not by me so I`ll post a few different pictures up.

History :- See thread in the industrial section.


Our day started at 08:30 just me and Fluffy as Druid had to pop home, We were still climbing "up" at 16:00 which was when we decided to call it quits and head down (which still took another couple of hours).
To say that I was done in would be a massive understatement, food and beer went down very well that night.

This will only feature the under ground passages etc.

Pictures.












At the far end of the tunnel in the above picture you can see a very large slate block, what awaits the unwary traveller is this - The pit from hell.






There are many tunnels that link the various quarry faces and working areas.





















Well that`s ya lot, thanks for looking and all comments are most welcome.
There are a few more tunnel pictures on my FlickR site so head on over to:-

https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157669545978534/with/29086585745/

Cheers Newage


----------



## smiler (Aug 19, 2016)

You did a grand job of that, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 19, 2016)

Excellent stuff. Nicely photographed as well.


----------



## Bones out (Aug 19, 2016)

Cool............


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 20, 2016)

Another beauty! Thank you.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 25, 2016)

Good day mate !! Pics are good and although the tunnels aren't long ones there are plenty of them - many more than we saw that day anyway !!


----------

